# Portable jump starter?



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm thinking of buying this portable jump starter from Maplin as a back up for flat battery days. Anyone got a view? http://www.maplin.co.uk/professional-40ah-power-pack-219491

Many thanks

Harry


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I used to have one with my old 4 x 4, used it a few times. Be careful if you have a canbus wiring system, it can damage it if not used correctly

Andy


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We have something similar and it does what it says it does, but you should bear a couple of things in mind:

This kit is not light so you may have to consider your payload.

As soon as you have used it (to inflate tyres, or start the vehicle) you should recharge it, straight away.

P&L


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

This one is from Maplin...










This (it set on fire) happened Christmas Eve whilst pumping up a flat tyre - not plugged into wall - operating off full charged onboard power.

Could have been nasty - I am waiting for a response from Maplin who so far have only said "Its outside the one year warranty period"

Hmmmm - nah you dont undertand...

...I need something a bit better than that for something I have used half a dozen times!


----------



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

I've got the Clarke 4000 Jump Starter and never had a problem with it. Starts our 2.5l diesel with a flat battery easily. Use a seperate compressor for tyres for more oomph and less drain on the jump battery. 

Think it was cheaper than that maplin one too.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Matt n Laura

The Clarke 4000 does promise to be better than the Ring 210 for flat batteries (Which, I know, is what I started out thinking of) but doesn't have the extras: inverter for 'mains' power and a 12v socket. Tis a pity.

Both about the same weight 17/18kg. 

Machine Mart does the Clarke 4000 at a very reasonable £114.

The short leads bother me - does seem to have to be propped up in the engine compartment to connect. Can they be lengthened?

Cheers

Harry


----------



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

The Clarke 4000 does have a 12v cigarette lighter output in the side and its very useful, I've used it to power my laptop for a couple of hours and it'll still start the engine afterwards. 

The short leads haven't been a problem for me and my transit mh. With the starter on the floor but right up to the bumper, the leads reach the battery with a bit of slack to spare.

Im sure i didn't pay that much for it, ill try and look through my emails and see where i got mine from.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You are right about the short leads and needing to be propped up in the engine compartment.
Generally it is too heavy for me to cart around in the van, it stays at home for backup.
Get the most powerful you can for a diesel 2.5 plus, as they do require a bit of oomph.

I ended up buying an intelligent(?) battery charger and a battery master so that the battery is taken care of by the sun and any hook-up I use.
I always hated having battery problems after a period of standing idle, these thank goodness seem to be in the past now. :wink: 
Alan


----------



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

Got mine from tool-net.co.uk. It came very quickly and cost 84.95

M&L


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Why not just buy a spare 12V starter battery and a set of jump leads. Twice the capacity and half the price.  


Trevor


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I'd thought of that Trevor, but then you'd need a way of re-charging it while on the road ...

Have been down to Machine Mart and had a feel round the Clarke 4000. Clarke is their own brand so I'd be surprised if it's cheaper anywhere else. 

My wheeze would be to buy one and just extend the leads with another pair of jump leads - just clamp to clamp.

Would there be a dramatic drop-off in power, do you think?

Harry


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Sorry Matt n Laura, you're right: http://www.tool-net.co.uk/p-333053/clarke-jump-start-4000-heavy-duty-engine-starter.html

But with mainland delivery it comes out at £110.

Cheers

Harry


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Personally i'm not over keen on these things and the capacity is rather small, however if i was going to get one i would get one made by ring automotive. Ring are usually more expensive than similar items by other manufacturers, i have a ring compressor and a ring RSC16 charger and they are fantastic, personally i rate their equipment highly.

HTH


----------

